# pay per chart, what is the going rate?



## smu24_2001@yahoo.com

I have a job offer on the table for Radiology Coding. The pay is per chart and I have no clue what the going rate is and looking online has not been successful. The pay being offered is 45 cents per report (automated coding system), 57 cents per report (non automated). I have never worked remotely so I am at a loss as to what this means or if its a good offer. Is there anythings specific I should be looking for in the contract? Any input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Pam Brooks

Let's think about it this way.  Radiology coders in my organization (using 3M HDM (manual) and CodeRyte (automated) encoders, are expected to code about 38.7 charts per hour (on average), and they are heads down coding in order to meet that.    That calculates to 17.41 or 22.05 per hour, based on the pay per chart you indicated.  You're not exactly going to get rich doing this.  Is there a productivity standard you'll also be expected to meet?


----------



## smu24_2001@yahoo.com

The contract does not say anything about a productivity standard, just the amount of time I have to return the coding worksheet/transmittal form. I'm not looking to get rich, I did medical billing and coding for a Radiology group out of a local hospital for over 17 years so I know I'm not going to make a ton of money. The pay was enough for my life style and my unemployment has run out and I now have a newborn. We need the money and I've been having a very hard time finding a remote coding position. Do you know anything about The Coding Network? I passed their radiology coding test back in April but did not have my certification at the time, which I do now. I haven't been able to find a whole lot of information about them. The very first sentence states "from time to time TCN will send contractor copies of medical records". I'm taking this to mean that it isn't steady work either. Like I said, I've never worked remotely so I'm really trying to get a feel for what I should be looking for or any red flags in a contract.   Thanks for your reply!


----------



## TheStephCode

It seems considerably low for an experienced certified radiology coder.  I would see if they are open to negotiate the rate.  If not, perhaps take it for now since you need the money but actively seek permanent employment knowing that experienced radiology coders are amongst the highest paid in their field.

Radiology coders are rock stars.  Creme De La Crème.  I bow in your general direction.  We're not worthy!


----------



## Pam Brooks

smu24_2001@yahoo.com said:


> Do you know anything about The Coding Network?



Yes, I've actually used them for some interventional coding we needed to have done until I could find a permanent coder.  They do charge by the chart as do most remote companies.  They are reputable, and I have met them at AAPC conferences.  We had no issues with their service.  However, from an employee perspective, I understand that the work is not steady to start out with.  You may want to check on productivity standards.  If they pay you at a flat chart rate, then you can code only one chart in an hour because you're busy with the newborn, and it won't be a problem for them.  However if they expect a certain number of charts per hour and you can't maintain that because of your situation, you'll need to know that. Also, I can't recall if their coders were employees or contractors.  As a contractor you would be responsible for paying your own taxes, among other things.   I'm not trying to discourage you, but these are things you need to think about.

I do recognize the challenge for working parents; been there, done that.  Just make sure you go into this with eyes wide open, but don't devalue yourself.  A certified Radiology Coder with 17 years experience should be bringing in more than a few dollars an hour.  Are you on LinkedIn?  Have you checked the job board on this AAPC site?  Contact Rad practices in your area, and see if the (or their billing company) needs coders.  Most places allow for remote workers in today's business environment, so that shouldn't be a deterrent.  That way you're an employee and not a contractor.  Good luck.


----------



## smu24_2001@yahoo.com

I would be a contractor, which also concerns me. I am worried about having to keep money aside for taxes. Since posting this I was offered a position at a medical billing office about 5 minutes from home. Its not exactly what I want because I have to put baby in daycare and I wont be using my coding skills. Its more of an accounts receivable position. I took the position though because its steady pay. I should be getting a call from someone at The Coding Network on Monday to discuss the contract a little more. Thanks for the input ladies, I really appreciate it since I'm new to the remote coding.


----------



## mitchellde

smu24_2001@yahoo.com said:


> I would be a contractor, which also concerns me. I am worried about having to keep money aside for taxes. Since posting this I was offered a position at a medical billing office about 5 minutes from home. Its not exactly what I want because I have to put baby in daycare and I wont be using my coding skills. Its more of an accounts receivable position. I took the position though because its steady pay. I should be getting a call from someone at The Coding Network on Monday to discuss the contract a little more. Thanks for the input ladies, I really appreciate it since I'm new to the remote coding.


Are you specifically wanting per chart pay?  There is also HCC coding where they pay per chart but then there are remote companies that pay per hour with no productivity expectations just accuracy.  You might see if they have openings.  Such as Maxim.  I work with them and they are an awesome company to work for.  I do not know whether that have openings currently but it has been great working for them.


----------



## Debra

smu24_2001@yahoo.com said:


> I would be a contractor, which also concerns me. I am worried about having to keep money aside for taxes. Since posting this I was offered a position at a medical billing office about 5 minutes from home. Its not exactly what I want because I have to put baby in daycare and I wont be using my coding skills. Its more of an accounts receivable position. I took the position though because its steady pay. I should be getting a call from someone at The Coding Network on Monday to discuss the contract a little more. Thanks for the input ladies, I really appreciate it since I'm new to the remote coding.







Hello, I just seen your post regarding The Coding Network.  I have worked for them for 4 years, and I just recently went "Full-time" with them.  I also do Radiology coding.  I can tell you that it has been a very positive experience, in every aspect!!  I have never had to worry financially, as the work as always been there.  I am making more working 30 hours a week than I did working 40.  I was a bit nervous as well, but it's been great!!


----------



## hmholland

Does anyone have any guidelines by specialty or chart type for reasonable pay per hour rates? I have listed the specific ones I am looking for below.

Pro-surgery?
Clinic Visits?
Anesthesia?
Woundcare +facility?
RHC?
IP/OBS Pro services?
ER Pro-services?
Oncology + facility?

If coding edits are required after primary coding is there an additional per chart fees for coding edits?


----------

